# When does a visa actually run out? On the day, or the day after?



## 54248 (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi there.

Quick question.

A visa runs out 16 Jan 2009. But when does it actually run out.

1) Mid-night 15 Jan 2009
2) Mid-night 16 Jan 2009

Also what time-zone is it running on? KSA, or other? 

I am in Dubai.

Many thanks


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

It's midnight on the 30th day after the visa was issued, NOT 1 MONTH. ie, 29 days following your date of visa stamp is your last chance to avoid a fine. (UAE rules here) so count forward from the date of stamp, eg, mine is for 30 days from 24 Dec, ie 22 Jan. (30 days INCLUDING the day it was stamped) I was caught out on this last year. It's AED200 for 1st day AED100 thereafter per day.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

If it's a UAE visa, I would be inclined to say that it's running in the UAE time zone. 

I think you would have until 11.59pm on the 16th to leave the country or renew your visa. Well, my parents tend to fly out quite late at night when they visit and have never been fined for overstaying.... The best thing to is contact the immigration department and ask them to clarify.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> It's midnight on the 30th day after the visa was issued, NOT 1 MONTH. ie, 29 days following your date of visa stamp is your last chance to avoid a fine. (UAE rules here) so count forward from the date of stamp, eg, mine is for 30 days from 24 Dec, ie 22 Jan. (30 days INCLUDING the day it was stamped) I was caught out on this last year. It's AED200 for 1st day AED100 thereafter per day.


Ouch!!! Mind you, a fine is better than a ban on entering the country. My ex's friend overstayed his US visa about 2 decades ago and got a shock when he tried to go back there last year. He was put on the same plane back to the UK!


----------



## 54248 (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm wanting to leave, but the company wants me to go to Oman to extend visa. If I leave, do they have any reproach? With exception of a ban?

THanks


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

worchyld said:


> I'm wanting to leave, but the company wants me to go to Oman to extend visa. If I leave, do they have any reproach? With exception of a ban?
> 
> THanks


Am I right in thinking you are on a visit visa? If you are on a visit visa, there will be no ban, as that would mean the company actually admitting to employing you without the necessary paperwork! You just need to make sure that you are paid though before you leave - it would be almost impossible to get your money back after you leave otherwise.


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

You should also note that it is illegal to work on a visit visa. If you are caught you are slapped with a huge fine and a lifetime ban on working in Dubai. So make sure your Company has at least got the labor approval and your employment visa is under process.


----------

